# CAF Military license plates



## SJantzi (22 May 2014)

Hello, I am currently only merit listed but I'm curious once or if I do become enrolled I plan to drive to CFLRS if allowed. My question to the CAF license plates is; am I required to have CAF plates if I am parking my vehicle on base? 

Further inquiry, what is the difference (besides looks, and registration) between civilian and CAF plates ie. price, ect. 
What are the needed requirements for these plates on civilian vehicles? 
Are these vehicles owned by the CAF, or can they be personal?

Thanks!


----------



## RedcapCrusader (22 May 2014)

The  "CANADA" mil plates are for Military vehicles only.


----------



## SJantzi (22 May 2014)

That would mean the civilian type vehicles found on the roadways are owned by the military for personnel to borrow?


----------



## Old EO Tech (22 May 2014)

Yes DND plates are for DND vehicles only.  CAF has not issued plates to civilian vehicles since CFE closed in the early 90s.  To have a vehicle on a military base, it must have a current provincial registration and current insurance.  Since you are only temporarily in Quebec you will have no need to plate your car in that province, you can leave it registered in your current province.


----------



## Old EO Tech (22 May 2014)

SJantzi said:
			
		

> That would mean the civilian type vehicles found on the roadways are owned by the military for personnel to borrow?



DND/CAF owns both Standard Military Pattern Vehicles(green army stuff) and Commercial vehicles, both have Canadian Forces Registration(CFR) plates.  The commercial pattern vehicles are used for official duties, like driving around and checking buildings while on Base Duty etc.  They can be requested by personal for official trips on DND business, but it is against regulations to use them for personal use.  They are not DND rental vehicles for your personal enjoyment :-/


----------



## SJantzi (22 May 2014)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> Yes DND plates are for DND vehicles only.  CAF has not issued plates to civilian vehicles since CFE closed in the early 90s.  To have a vehicle on a military base, it must have a current provincial registration and current insurance.  Since you are only temporarily in Quebec you will have no need to plate your car in that province, you can leave it registered in your current province.



Okay, I was also unsure about needing temp. plates for Quebec but you covered everything. 




			
				Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> DND/CAF owns both Standard Military Pattern Vehicles(green army stuff) and Commercial vehicles, both have Canadian Forces Registration(CFR) plates.  The commercial pattern vehicles are used for official duties, like driving around and checking buildings while on Base Duty etc.  They can be requested by personal for official trips on DND business, but it is against regulations to use them for personal use.  They are not DND rental vehicles for your personal enjoyment :-/



Aaah, makes sense now. I became curious about them after seeing one vehicle with those plates and the driver had appeared to be civilian clothed, I must have been mistaken. 
Thank-You Old EO Tech!


----------



## JesseWZ (22 May 2014)

There are jobs that require civilian clothes, and when driving to and from a place such as a temporary tasking, particularly a long drive, often you are allowed to wear civilian clothes.


----------



## dapaterson (22 May 2014)

There are also DND civilians who are required to operate DND/CAF MSE (Mobile Support Equipment), so you may see them in civilian pattern vehicles.

Or, sometimes, you'll see DND civilians operating A fleet vehicles, usually in workshops.


----------

